# The Blonde Shapeshifter



## TheGreen1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright, this is an interesting story. It's one of those uber-naruto stories, but without the demon-chakra transoforming him into a hanyou or unlocking an uzumaki bloodline etc kind of fic. No, this has to do with what Naruto already knows, the henge. It's just supposed to be a simple Illusion, yet Naruto has turned into actual objects. If he could do this, then why couldn't he change things about his body? Why couldn't he grant himself another arm? Why couldn't he turn himself into someone taller? Why couldn't he turn his eyes into the Sharingan or Byakugan? Get ready for *The Blonde Shapeshifter*


           In Konohagakure, the Hidden Village of the Leaves, three jutsu are required to be known by all graduates for the gennin exam. While it is entirely possible to pass without being able to preform all of them, they are required to be taught to everyone. 

           Out of these three jutsu, the bunshin, kawarmi, and henge, the latter is the most basic form of genjutsu. Any ninja able to use chakra can perform the henge. The Henge is just a simple illusion used to take the appearance of another. Nothing is changed, nothing is affected. If a small child used a henge to turn into a tall person, a punch to the face would only have the hand go right through the apparation, dispelling it as well. It is impossible to alter body parts with a henge. It's also impossible to transform into an object fully. If Ninja's were able to transform into working kunai, or even things as simple as a pen, there would be no need for assassination squads. Not to mention the complete disregard for the laws of physics. The Kage Bunshin is an interesting jutsu due to the fact that it creates corporeal copies out of chakra, but even then, the reason it requires so much chakra is because it's challenging one of the laws of physics.

         To be able to completely transform into an object would require the person to actually edit their atomic makeup, or even create matter out of thin air. What ninja's do with chakra is they transfer energy from chakra into a form of energy. Ninja's cannot simply turn into a kunai for example. If people could break this law, well then people who have lost an arm could just create another out of thin air perfectly identical to the original. Since this theoretically impossible to do, even with the use of chakra, the laws of physics are not even taught at the academy, since it's assumed that everyone would know this. 

However, it's too bad that one little boy never knew this information...

Naruto was messing around with this Shadow Clones. He was having them practice using the henge jutsu. He was famous for using the Oroike no Jutsu, or the Sexy Technique which gave men nosebleeds and enraged feminists everywhere. What Naruto never knew was that his transformation was not a simple illusion, but the real thing. Naruto had learned the transformation technique wrong in class, and learned to transform simply through the use of willpower and chakra. While this would be considered Ninjutsu since it's real, it should honestly have been considered as impossible. The boy in the Orange Jumpsuit was about to have one of his clones transform into a girl so he could get his kicks by humiliating perverts when he had a great idea of transforming into Sasuke with his Sharingan active to woo Sakura. So, while the clone transformed into Sasuke with red-eyes instead of black, Naruto decided to hide near the trees and have his clone talk to Sakura. The real Sasuke was, at the moment, training by himself and was not there to see the imposter flirt with the "pink-haired banshee" that was his female teammate. 

"Sasuke-Kun! Why do you have your Sharingan active right now? Are you in the middle of training?" Sakura gushed at the sight of her crush. *'God damn those red eyes just make me want to jump his bones! Shaaa!'* her inner self said in the pinkett's mindscape. "Sakura" the clone disguised as Sasuke said, "Why do you hit the dobe so much?" the clone finished as the idea suddenly came to its mind. The real Naruto silently screamed in fury. He had no real control over what the clones said or did. The clone definently wasn't flirting with the girl like he wanted him too, gauging on the girls reaction. Sure, he could make them train and such, as well as threaten to dispell them, but the still had a mind of their own. It was only Naruto's Shadow Clones that exhibited this trait, as the other shadow-clones were mindless and operated on basic commands. They were unable to think for themselves, to wonder, to think 'if... then'. No clone, not even the shadow clone, was sentient. 

             But again, Naruto didn't know this. He did know, however, that he was stuck. Should he have dispelled the clone right now, Sakura would know that it was one of Naruto's clones and come looking for the real Naruto, I.E. him, and give him a beating of a lifetime. Either way, since Naruto couldn't hear what the clone said, he simply came to the conclusion that the clone was using subtle seduction methods. Oh yes, he fucking rocked.

              "Naruto? The _dead-last_? Why do you even care about him Sasuke-kun? He's an annoying, useless waste of space. He's only here to get in my way and yours. He should have died in that encounter with that masked ninja. And you know what else? I absolutely *hate* it when he asks me out. Doesn't he know that I can't stand him? No, you're the only one that I love Sasuke." she announced to the fake Sasuke. The clone Naruto's eyes narrowed, feeling hatred not-unlike the hatred he felt towards Haku when he "killed" Sasuke.  She saw that he was mad, and asked "Sasuke-kun, what's wrong? I know you hate Naruto no Baka as well." The clone turned to her, perfectly mimicking the mannerisms of the real deal, said "Shut-up Sakura, you are annoying." and left without any more words. Sakura was hurt, but only for a moment. She decided to leave and go out shopping. 

The clone had gone back to the battlefield with the other clones in order to relay the message. The other clones were throwing kunai at each other, just messing around and such when one of the metal pieces came straight towards the Sasuke clone. The clone, only knowing what the original knew and thus not knowing the second secret of the Shadow Clones which involved transferring all learned knowledge to the original, set himself on trying to dodge the fast moving projectile. It was then that the clone realized, that everything was suddenly moving much slower than usual. This easily allowed the clone to simply grab the projectile out of thin air and hurl it back at the clone who threw it, causing that clone to dispel. The Sasuke disguised clone was in awe over what just happened. Kakashi-Sensei had explained about the Sharingan shortly after the Wave mission where Sasuke-teme had unlocked his Sharingan and Kakashi-Sensei had shown off his own transplanted version. The clone knew that one of the features was movement prediction, where time seemingly slows down for the bloodline user and allows them to react or counter in situations where it would have normally been impossible for them. 

The clone knew that it was impossible for someone to copy a bloodline limit, but here he was, using the sharingan as if he were born to use it. While the clone was pondering on what happened, another kunai that came out of nowhere kicked his side, and the clone dispelled. 

The real Naruto suddenly frowned and his gaze turned from happy, to sad. He could not believe that Sakura hated him. Then his visage turned from sad to anger. How dare that pink bitch call useless when she didn't do anything at all during the Wave mission? And to wish him death? Well Naruto knew now that he held no more feelings whatsoever towards the pink haired teammate of his. He was surprised however that he was able to know this information. He realized that his Kage Bunshin was dispelled and that the knowledge was apparently transferred from the clone to the original.

Oh dear god! How could he have missed that detail? Oh the uses for this were staggering! His clones didn't have to come back to report to him, all they had to do was dispel themselves. It was then that the second bit of information came to him, his Sasuke henged clone had apparently dodged a kunai and caught it out of thin air. The first clone watched it happen before it was dispelled by the same kunai it threw at the Sasuke clone. Naruto knew that he clones couldn't react that fast normally. But when he got the experience from the Sasuke clone, with the henged Sharingan and everything, his world was rocked.

It was like watching the same movie on two screens, except one was playing normally and the other was playing the same movie at a fraction of the speed. Naruto, in his rare bouts of intelligent insight, knew that the Sasuke clone had successfully used the Sharingan.

(This is the first chapter of my story. Please, if you like it just make a post. If you can possibly help by critiquing my information, improving my grammar, correcting any cannon information etc. please feel free to PM me.)


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 15, 2009)

You are very good man, I like this one big time please do more soon.


----------



## hannah uchiha (Jan 15, 2009)

more of this please!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I might post another chapter today or tomorrow, sooner if I get a bunch of responses.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 15, 2009)

Loving it, even though it doesn't really make sense (you can't copy techniques by transforming into a person). Loving it nonetheless, keep it up!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kitsune Naruto said:


> Loving it, even though it doesn't really make sense (you can't copy techniques by transforming into a person). Loving it nonetheless, keep it up!



Well, let me put it this way. Henge is an illusion. What naruto is doing is basically a full body genetic transformation. IE, he turns into Kakashi, then he is, for all intents and purposes, Kakashi and can use virtually all body parts just as effectively, including the sharingan's copy ability. He can change his body parts too, including but not limited to his eyes. (I.E. He can look normal but change his eyes into the Byakugan and have them fully work.) There are a few restrictions which I will state more about later, (Including the fact that he can't get pregnant as a female, would feel pain if he uses bloodlines like Kagyuya with the bones, and he can't use anything past 3 tomoe Sharingan. (MS requires a true full blood Uchiha to unlock etc.))


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 15, 2009)

It's very good, and are right. If Naruto is in his henge, he can turn into Kakashi and he is Kakashi in it. Very good, I like this more soon OK.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've thought about this before, but awesome job at putting it in story!

Had me hooked!  Keep it up!


----------



## Pyoko123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great  Need to read more.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Even Naruto, with his hyperactivity and denseness, knew at that moment that this was a big secret for him. Simply put, the gears in his brain, which had now stopped trying to win Sakura’s Love, were now focused on figuring out how this happened. He immediately knew from his limited Academy knowledge, that his henge was… different, bordering more on wrong than different. He never thought anything of his henge before, but now that he was intently focused on figuring it out, he could recall the times when he used it where it would act like a corporeal object or person instead of a simple optical illusion. Naruto was far from a dummy, in fact, he came from the greatest leaf shinobi genius the world had ever seen, though he didn’t know this yet. Naruto had to be semi-intelligent since there would have been no way for him to pass the academy with his slacking off. And so, his seldom used brain that was now working double time had given him a theory. 
Naruto turned himself into Kakashi and another clone aim a kick at his head. If the henge was an illusion, the kick would simply pass through the illusion since Naruto was half as tall as Kakashi. The clone complied and jumped high into the air and with street-fighting taijutsu, aimed its foot into its Sensei’s face. Naruto, as Kakashi held his face in pain as the kick had broken his nose. After the Kyuubi chakra had healed his poor bleeding nose, he came to a conclusion. His henge actually changed his body, configuring it to the size and specifications of whatever he transformed into. His thoughts about the Wave mission lead him to realize that he had done something impossible, and no one, even himself, had thought anything of it. Long forgotten lectures had come back to his mind full force, one of which was Iruka sensei discussing the Henge. 

“The Henge is an E-rank genjutsu where the castor turns into a likeness of another person. It’s basically a chakra shroud, and nothing about the body is changed. One cannot physically transform themselves into another object as their shape and body structure is unchanged. So, if you were to henge into me, and I was to throw a kunai at the head, then it would go through you and dispel the technique.” 
The sheer impossibility at what he had done marveled his poor ramen addled brains. ‘I could use this for pranking everyone in the village. The whole fact that I can turn into a Hyuuga and cover their clan district in Toilet Paper and get away with it is just awesome! ’ The young boy thought to himself. It was then that certain sections of his brain began to take over. Oh sure, they had been useful when he not a ninja yet, but they had dulled somewhat and he had become complacent. They were the Common Sense and Survival aspects of his mind. They had now also unlocked a newly created section in his mind as well, the shinobi aspect. Sure, Naruto was a trickster by nature, but he never thought like a true shinobi. Common Sense, Survival, and Shinobi were represented by three Narutos, who promptly combined into one section, called Intelligence. While Naruto learned and could perform moves, and even create some both knowingly and unknowingly, he never really put them to full practical use. This new being, represented by an taller, older, and much more serious Naruto Dressed in a skintight jumpsuit with mostly black and little orange, had begun shouting instructions to Naruto. Now, Naruto didn’t know of this mindscape, and wouldn’t until much later due to the fox, but the shouting had done its job. His thought process had gone from the idea of using this for pranking to much more sinister purposes.  The new thought, which came from the new older Naruto who used words far too advanced for the regular boy to know, came out like this.
‘Wait, I’m a ninja now. Why should I be using this for prank purposes? I’ve got a Jutsu that defies the laws of chakra physics and elemental physics. I could transform into enemy ninjas, slit their throats, and have my clones disappear without a trace and no one would be the wiser. I might even be able to turn into animals like a bird, and fly around and spy on my enemies from the air.’ It was a much darker thought than the boy would normally have and it frightened him a bit.
‘Maybe I should tell my teammates this, it might help them out.’ The younger and more childish Naruto thought to himself. Suddenly, the older, wiser, and meaner version of him sent another thought his way. 
‘No, this is too big for anyone to know about, even Iruka and the Hokage. Besides, I could try and see if I can just turn my eyes into the sharingan and use them to copy powerful jutsus and predict what hits are coming my way. Hell, I could send out hundreds of Kage Bunshin armed with Sharingan and have them copy jutsus from around the village. When they dispel, I get that knowledge. No Uchiha could have pulled this off, and I could very well know every jutsu in Konoha at this rate. With this new transformation technique, I’ll become the most powerful ninja in the world!’ 
Naruto agreed with the new thoughts that had invaded his mind, though the dark laughter was kinda creepy, he decided to pay no mind to this. Meanwhile, the Intelligence Naruto representation became larger, and more powerful. ‘Soon, I’ll take over this body, and become the true shinobi I was meant to be.’ It said to itself, unheard by Naruto’s consciousness. There was also another presence in Naruto’s mindscape. A large fox locked inside of a cage had looked on to this “New Naruto” and knew something was up.  “Who the hell are you?” the fox all but growled. It may have disliked its container, but it certainly didn’t want it’s prisoner controlled by anyone else but him. The new Naruto, slowly turned to face the fox. “So, Kyuubi, you finally woke up you worthless piece of shit.” the older blonde in the mindscape sneered. “What the hell did you say to me human?” the fox roared throwing chakra all over the place. The older Naruto stood his ground and began to laugh. This unnerved the fox, who promptly retorted, “What the hell are you laughing at ningen?” The blond laughed even harder, holding his sides like there was some incredibly funny joke told. Tears came out of the representation’s face as the laugh became more and more cruel.
 The blond finally stopped laughing and wiped a tear from his eye. “That was the funniest thing I’ve heard since… ever. I mean, you think you have any control over me?” the blond replied breaking out into a disturbing set of giggles. Suddenly, a few seconds later, the giggles stopped and the blond was all serious once more. He rushed into the cage where the Kyuubi was sealed into staring defiantly at the fox. “Stupid move human, I’m getting a little hungry, and I suppose you’ll do.” The fox roared as it opened up it’s mouth to eat the representation when it was punched right in the nose. Normally, for a human that small, it would have been nothing. However, to the foxes surprise, it was sent back into the wall where it slammed with such force that the fox felt sharp pains throughout it’s chakra filled body. “You think that you have any control over MY mindscape? I’m stronger than you fox, and I think you need to realize who your master is.” The blond replied in a cold tone. The fox felt something… something it had never felt in the entire eons of its existence, not even when it was first sealed by the 4th Hokage, It was fear. This brat was far different from its container. Suddenly, the blond began to grow, not to mention the prison had began to expand as well. Soon, the blond towered over the fox, a huge change from 3 minutes ago where the blond had not even come up to it’s paw. “You are mine Kyuubi, body, mind, and soul. You belong to me, and I intend to take whatever I can from you.” The towering blond replied grabbing the fox by it’s throat, hositing it up in the air, and stabbing a kunai in the vulpine’s side. The fox screamed in agony as the blond retracted the kunai before stabbing the fox again, this time right through its left front paw.  “Please, stop, I’m begging you.” The beast cried uncharacteristically as the blond smirked. “You belong to me Kyuubi, and if you want the pain to stop for even a brief moment, you’ll give me what I want.” The fox looked semi-relieved that the blond would stop for now and asked, “What do you want?” The blond smirked as it looked into the eyes of it’s prisoner. “What any regular human wants… power.”

((So we know that Naruto's Intelligent side is a bit... twisted for lack of a kinder term. Naruto's gonna try something new next chapter, and that will be the biggest change in Naruto's life since finding out about the Kyuubi. What is it? Read and post to find out.)


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 15, 2009)

*clap clap clap* :3 this is nice, you has lotsa talent, yes~!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone who's been posting.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 15, 2009)

I love it big time man, more more more, soon please.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 17, 2009)

((Short Chapter Here Folks))

Now, the Naruto we know was not aware of Dark Naruto plotting in his mindscape. He had no idea that his sealed prisoner was being tortured like an enemy ninja with an Ibiki session. No, his thoughts, while becoming clearer and more useful to the young shinobi, were becoming darker as well. He got an idea to try. If he could transform his body to Sasuke and picture the sharingan, why not just use the sharingan eyes and leave the rest alone? Naruto set to work immediately trying to change his eyes. After more than a few failed tries, the boy finally was successful where in place of his bright blue eyes, a dark red with 3 tomoe had taken place. The boy recreated his eyes to look like Kakashi’s sharingan instead of Sasuke’s, because he figured that Kakashi had a better Sharingan than Sasuke right now.  Unlike Kakashi’s huge drain on his chakra, Naruto felt nothing after activating the eyes. Oh they were activated, sure, but Naruto has much more chakra than Kakashi so the drain was essentially nothing. 
When Naruto used the sharingan the first time, he felt that something odd. That same feeling that the Clone had experienced when he used Sasuke’s eyes plagued Naruto as well. Everything seemed to move slower, like watching a movie at half speed or something to that extent. However, it wasn’t like what happened when his clone was in danger, this was faster than that. It seemed that when in danger, the sharingan must slow things down further, like watching a movie at one frame per second. Naruto knew that the copy abilities, while valuable, wouldn’t be as useful as the predicting ability right now. Maybe his next mission would be the perfect time to increase his jutsu library. The Sharingan eyes that Naruto now had picked up the movement of a bird flying in the sky. Committing it to permanent memory, the  older and more intelligent Naruto, who desired to become stronger, sent a thought to the real Naruto, the idea for a new jutsu. 
‘If I can henge into objects, what’s stopping me from henging to a bird? I could fly in the sky and then divebomb a person with an explosive tag or something explosive. Try it out boy, see what you can do.’ Naruto’s brain told himself, basically spelling it out to an idiot. Naruto had created a few clones, and told them to henge into a bird he had seen in some books, but were not found in his own country, the Peregrine Falcon. A few tries had paved way to success as instead of being surrounded by clones, Naruto was surrounded by birds. The Peregrine Falcon was one of the fastest birds in flight known to mankind. It can dive at speeds near 322 km/h (200 mph).  The clones flew up in the sky, and then divebombed, directing all their attacks at a practice dummy in a previously unused training area where Naruto was practicing currently. A few clones pierced the wood with their beaks, while another set of clones turned back into Naruto and threw kunai laced with explosive tags. Needless to say, the technique was a huge success.

‘I’ll think of a name for this move later, but ohhhh man is this freaking sweet!’ Regular Naruto thought to himself.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 17, 2009)

Very good man.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 20, 2009)

expect another chapter tonight by the way.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool man.


----------



## Juztin (Jan 20, 2009)

superb story thusfar!  More please!


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Green1!

Last night has come and gone!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Team 7 had gathered on the bridge and was currently waiting for their Jounin-Sensei to arrive. Sasuke was brooding, Sakura was fantasizing, and Naruto was doing something else altogether. It would have been an average day for Team 7 had Naruto be begging Sakura for a date or challenging Sasuke to a battle, or even talking to his teammates. However, Naruto was doing none of those things, he was busy writing notes and mumbling complex mathematics and physics formulas to himself, completely ignoring his teammates. This had continued for about an hour where he was un-interrupted until Sakura broke out of her trance to glance over at what her other male teammate was doing. Quietly tiptoeing over towards her blonde ally, she attempted to look over his shoulder when suddenly a clone appeared from nowhere, twisted her arms behind her back, and held a kunai to her throat. Normally, even if the clone was attempting to defend its creator, it would have let Sakura go the second it realized who she was. But Naruto and his clones had gotten over his crush on Sakura, and even regarded her as a possible threat. Sakura was scared out of her wits; she didn’t see hand signs made or anything. The clone just appeared out of nowhere.
 The clone cleared it’s throat to get its masters attention, and Naruto just glanced at Sakura with a impassive face before telling the clone to let her go. The clone dispersed and Sakura climbed back up, now enraged. “What the hell Naruto-baka?” she growled, getting ready to punch the ramen addict right in the noggin. “You stupid idiot, you don’t attack your teammates!” she shouted throwing her arm towards the back of his head. Normally Naruto would have been clobbered, since he had shown no willingness to defend himself from his pink-haired teammate, but keeping in time with this whole day, the blonde was anything but normal right now. Automatically, as if on reflex, the blonde had grabbed her hand, tossed her over his head, and slammed her into the ground, holding her hands behind her back and a kunai at her throat again. Coming to his senses, Naruto had let the scared girl back up once more and returned to his activities. Sasuke had watched the whole incident, both of them actually, and was intrigued. 
There were three things that he could always count on, death, taxes, and Naruto’s undying love for Sakura. Seeing Naruto carelessly treat his crush as an enemy had crushed those beliefs quickly. Now, he had no delusions about Sakura’s skill compared to Naruto’s. He knew that for all of Sakura’s practical knowledge, Naruto was the better ninja and could easily kill her had he wanted to. In fact, Sakura was as useful as putting a baseball card in your bike spokes, serving no real purpose. Wait, scratch that, baseball cards were at least amusing and made a cool sound. Sakura was annoying and screeched like a banshee. No, he was more focused on Naruto’s odd behavior. It seemed that ever since the Wave Mission, Naruto had changed. He talked less, kept to himself more, and even acted more mature.

In fact, earlier today, Naruto was playing with a bunch of kids. It was the closest he had been to his normal personality. When that kid, Konohamaru or something, bumped into this weirdo in a kabuki outfit and got threatened, Naruto didn’t retaliate the way he had planned. He had simply gotten up, calmly walked over to the older boy, and told him to release his friend or “suffer the consequences.” The killing intent he had felt from Naruto was frightening to Sasuke, but it scared the kid and the blonde girl he was with even more. The kabuki kid had gathered up his courage and sneered at Naruto and asked him what he was gonna do about it. Naruto stood there, never moving, eyes locked on to the kid, when he was injured in multiple places as by a seemingly invisible foe. Dust had been kicked up shrouding the four, and when it settled, nine clones, five on the boy and four on the girl, had rendered the two foreigners immobile. A kunai was held to both their throats while a tenth clone carried Konohamaru back to the safety of his friends. “Apparently you chose the hard way.” The blonde replied as he and everyone else were struck by the strongest killing intent they had ever felt. The Blonde Girl and the Kabuki kid were so scared; they might have just pissed their pants in fear. Suddenly, a red-headed kid about Naruto’s height came down. 
“Temari, Kankuro, stop embarrassing the village and me or I’ll kill you.” The boy said in his monotone voice. Naruto could handle the killing intent well enough and wasn’t that afraid. He created a clone to usher the three younger kids away from this confrontation. “S-s-sorry Gaara. It won’t happen again.” The older boy, Kankuro, stuttered to his brother. “See that it doesn’t. “ Gaara replied looking at the two frightened foreign Ninja. Turning to Naruto, he said, “I apologize for what my brother and sister did to you and those kids. I am Sabaku no Gaara and these two,” he replied pointing at Temari and Kankuro, “are my siblings. You, intrigue me. I couldn’t even see those clones of yours… yes… mother definitely wants your blood. Killing you will be more pleasing than killing the Uchiha in the Chuunin Exams.” The boy said gaining a maniacal look in his eye. Obviously this boy had been deprived from sleep for a long time, if the bags under his eyes were any indication. 
“I’m Naruto Uzumaki,” the blonde haired boy replied in a voice much deeper and harsher than his regular voice, the same voice he had been using since he talked to Kankuro “and I won’t let you harm any of my precious people. So you’d better forget those grandiose ideas of killing me and Sasuke in the exams because it won’t happen.” Naruto finished while looking quite serious, with Gaara’s Killing Intent having no effect on him what-so-ever. “Yes… Mother will be most pleased with your blood.” Gaara muttered to himself before turning towards his brother and sister. “Get up and get to your quarters. I don’t want to see you for the rest of the day.” Gaara said leaving with his brother while his sister turned around to Naruto and said, “You know brat, you’re a dead man. Once Gaara decides on killing someone, no one can stop him. He’ll literally tear you limb from limb.” The girl said, voice laced with fear while Gaara turned back and said, “Temari, get over here now.” The girl obeyed once more, but she kept making glances at Naruto. Sasuke himself also gawked at Naruto, but paid no mind. He’d handle that redheaded kid himself without any problem. However, his teammates strange behavior would be stuck in his head for the rest of the day.
And indeed, it was still stuck in his head even now. Naruto’s odd behavior had not really been a detriment to the team. In fact, Sasuke liked this Naruto better than the old one. He seemed to be far more intelligent, and much more serious. Sure, Sasuke missed Naruto’s old personality, but he wouldn’t admit it to anyone even under death, but this new Naruto was much more efficient it seemed. Actually, Naruto’s old personality hadn’t went away, it was more like he developed a split personality. Sure, he hadn’t acted stupid around Sakura much anymore, but he was clearly the dumb blonde they knew and loved when he was with Konohamaru that day. In fact, after the Suna incident, (Sasuke learned the name later that day), Naruto had went back to playing with Konohamaru and his friends as if the whole incident never happened. Naruto had also begun to mess with the henge move and his clones. Sasuke already tried to use the move before, but he lacked the chakra reserves to make anything more than 1 sickly clone. Seemed like that move was for Naruto only, at least for now. But the henge thing interested Sasuke even more. The Henge that Naruto was using wasn’t a genjutsu, his sharingan had told him that from the start, but Sasuke didn’t know what the blonde was doing differently. Either way, he knew the blonde would be useful in furthering him towards his ambition, which was killing his brother…


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 21, 2009)

VEry nice!  I enjoy it!

I guess its true, self awareness is the greatest power...


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Teller1 said:


> VEry nice!  I enjoy it!
> 
> I guess its true, self awareness is the greatest power...



Errr... Naruto isn't really aware of the other entity. Yes, he knows about Kyuubi and the meeting will be... interesting. ((BTW, anyone think that Jiraiya and Tsunade are the 4ths real parents? I mean, how funny would that be?))

Anyway, back to what I'm saying. Since dark naruto *IS* Naruto, then he's more of another facet of Naruto's personality. Remember, Naruto was affected deeply by Sasuke's apparent death, and that's where Dark Naruto had began to develop. Dark Naruto really isn't evil persay, think of him more like Batman. Batman's a good guy, but he does things most hero's wouldn't do. Dark Naruto is Naruto's alter ego, except that he isn't really aware of it. His voice changes (get's lower and sounds like an adults almost, much deeper) and his personality changes to a degree. Sure, the precious people of his are still his precious people, but he's more willing to kill, and uses his brain much more. Dark Naruto is, for all intents and purposes, a genius prodigy. The biggest thing that sets Dark Naruto apart from most Shinobi mindsets is that he holds experience and knowledge which is unable to be accessed by the regular Light Naruto but the reverse is not true.

A hypothetical example is, Naruto goes training to summon toads and has little control over his chakra and shit. Where Naruto would summon Gamakichi, Dark Naruto would be able to summon Gamabunta if he wished. Light Naruto would need the Kyuubi chakra or at least a lot more training to perform the same feat that Dark Naruto could. If regular Naruto needs Kage Bunshins to use the Rasengan, Dark Naruto would be able to do it one handed. However, if Dark Naruto learned the rasengan one handed, light naruto couldn't perform the same feat. 

Also, by the way, those clones used the shushin move expertly (as Naruto was in Dark Naruto form) and also had the Sharingan active but Sasuke didn't look in the clones eyes, so he has no idea of what's going on.


----------



## hannah uchiha (Jan 21, 2009)

very interesting.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, but I wish this were more popular than it is currently. Don't get me wrong, I love loyal fans, but I want more people reading this.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 27, 2009)

When Kakashi arrived, he was greeted by the ever so loud pinkette who shouted ?You?re Late!? like normal. However, this time she was not joined by Naruto who was off with his own thing. Sasuke said nothing, like always. ?Ah, Sakura, I have a good reason as to why I?m late this time. I?ve decided to sign you all up for the chuunin exams.? Kakashi said, not spouting off bullshit for once. This piqued almost everyone?s attention, since most of the time Rookies are not nominated for such exams.  The only one that did not seem to acknowledge what his teacher said was Naruto. Still experimenting with more henge and Kage Bunshin variants, he was off in his little world until Kakashi tapped his back to get his attention. ?Sorry Kakashi-Sensei, I was busy working on my Kage Bunshin no Jutsu. What was it that you said again?? Naruto said with his hand behind his head and a smile to cover up his embarrassment. Sasuke and Sakura looked at their teammate, who was acting normal for once? if he ever really was normal that is.
?Maa-Maa Naruto, you should pay attention more. I was just telling your teammates that I signed the three of you up for the Chuunin Exams.? The lazy teacher replied while Naruto processed this information. He was about to jump around and cheer like an idiot when his darker persona whispered something into his mind. ?Ohhhh yesssss. The Henge trick and Kage Bunshin clones will be great here. Imagine all of the jutsu I can learn just by transforming the clones eyes into the sharingan, I?ll be unstoppable! But I?d better act like an idiot and jump around!? his mind told himself and he complied, acting appropriately. 
Meanwhile?

In Naruto?s mindscape, the fox behind the cage looked terrible. His fur was matted with blood, his own actually, and his body was littered with cuts and bruises. His tormentor was busy thinking to himself, giving the fox a moment?s reprieve. The fox was officially afraid of this boy now, and he knew at this point that it was useless to try and escape, otherwise the boy in his containers mind would simply torture him some more. The greatest of bijuu, brought down to the level of a kicked puppy. His container was a dumb-fuck normally, but this newely developed older shinobi persona was far too powerful and smart for his own good. The fox knew that shinobi developed split personalities sometimes, but this was the worst case he?d ever seen. It?s container was only using about 10 to 20% of his brain, while this persona used all of it. 
Said persona was currently plotting the demise of his enemies and honing his own skills, and by his, we mean Naruto?s. While he was skilled in taijutsu (which the regular blonde wasn?t) and in ninjutsu (which both were honestly, cept for Light Naruto?s shitty chakra control), he was lacking in genjutsu. The fox, prior to his own attitude adjustment courtesy of said blonde, had no need for genjutsu since all it had to do was smash buildings with it?s superior size and strength. No, Dark Naruto needed to mess with people?s minds, and who better to ask for genjutsu than Konoha?s own Genjutsu mistress Kurenai? Plus, while Light Naruto had no clue what the byakugan did, Dark Naruto had some knowledge and knew that it utilized a special taijutsu style. Since Naruto could now copy at least eye techniques, why not try to master the Jyuuken taijutsu style as well? He could kill two birds with one stone. The only thing was he had to take over a Naruto who was currently NOT in battle, and do it without alerting the other persona. If he did this now, the blonde would think he was crazy and would probably get himself killed. He created a mirror inside of the mindscape and looked at himself. He was about 18 here, and quite handsome in his own opinion. Yes, the younger Naruto would grow up to be just like him, at least in looks. While Naruto lacked the social skills to pick up and flirt with women, hell he didn?t even realize Hinata Hyuuga?s obvious crush on him; He, the smart Naruto, would easily be able to seduce any woman he wanted. An Idea struck him and he changed the mindscape to suit his needs. Suddenly, instead of pipes in a sewer, there were computers in a control station. Up in the center room, Dark Naruto spotted a chair with a helmet that had various wires connected to it. This was the control center, and Dark Naruto would easily be able to take total control of his body. Putting on the helmet and flipping some switches, Dark Naruto was now in complete control and god help whoever dared try to harm him or his friends. 
In the real world.

Naruto felt a little weird as Dark Naruto took control over his entire body. Soon, his stupid vacant look was replaced with a cool, collected visage who was brimming with power. Even though getting Kurenai to teach him some things would not be that difficult, it would be far easier to seduce Hinata to showing him some of the clan secrets. Actually, Dark Naruto knew that Hinata, despite her stalker persona, would probably be good for Naruto. She was strong, intelligent, and came from a powerful family. Having the Hyuuga back him for Hokage made the dream that much more attainable. Plus, she was kind, sweet, and didn?t hit him unlike Sakura, and truly seemed to care about what happened to him. All pluses in Dark Naruto?s book. If he and his stupid other half ever met, he was going to order the other side to date and marry the girl. But that was for another time. Right now, the Byakugan could wait, he was going to get Genjutsu training now. 

Team 8 Training grounds?
Kurenai was currently letting her team know about how she signed them up for the chuunin exams. It was when she mentioned Group Training that Naruto had decided to show up. ?Neh, Kurenai-san, would you mind if I trained with your team? I was hoping to learn some genjutsu.? The boy said in his normal voice. She turned around, red eyes alight with amusement, and replied ?Sorry Naruto, I have my own team to train. Why don?t you go and ask your own sensei for training?? Naruto sighed and replied, ?Kakashi-Sensei barely teaches us anything, and focuses on Sasuke more. Can I please train with you?? Kurenai, while angry that Kakashi didn?t take his teaching position seriously, replied ?Sorry Naruto, but the answer is no. Now would you please leave the grounds so we can train in peace?? Naruto grinned, not a full smile like he normally did, but more of a sexy smirk. Putting his hands together in a handseal, he was covered in smoke. When the smoke cleared, instead of a short 4?9 blonde with some baby fat on his face, there was a 6?1 god, dressed in a black cloak with red flames, and a handsome face that was much like the Yondaime?s. ?Why do you have to be that way, eh Kurenai-chan?? the man said in a rich baratone. Kurenai immediately turned around to see not the boy who was begging her for training, but a sexy man who looked even better than the Yondaime. She blushed red as a cherry, trying to get ahold of herself. Hinata was equally as red, though she showed some serious willpower in not fainting at the sight of her crush, whom she already thought was handsome, who now turned into a blonde god. She always had a crush on the Yondaime when she was younger, and this man looked a lot like him, except he was probably even more handsome than the 4th. ?I do hope you?ll reconsider.? The man said with his silky smooth baritone voice that made Hinata bleed from her nose a bit as well as Kurenai. Kiba and Shino were speechless, well Shino was always quiet anyway, but Kiba for once had nothing to say as he watched his Sensei turn into a giggling schoolgirl from the actions of the dead last in the academy. Hinata, was trying to not faint and was also trying to not become an anemic. 
?Kurenai-chan, I?m sure we can work something out. Maybe a kiss? A date? Or perhaps?? the blonde haired heartthrob leaned in to whisper, ?a sensual massage by yours truly?? Kurenai was now as red as Hinata was, and that was saying something considering she was the so called Ice-Queen of Konoha. ?All I require Kurenai-chan, is but a little training from Konoha?s sexiest genjutsu user. You won?t say no, now will you?? The man replied holding her chin with his hand. ?Y-y-yes! I?ll train you.? ?Then please, just sign this little contract.? The blonde replied handing the genjutsu mistress a pen and paper, pointing to the X where she was to sign. She was barely able to sign, but after a few seconds, her signature was present on the paper. ?T-th-there. I-i-it?s d-d-d-d-done.? She barely managed to get out as the blonde kissed her fully on the lips, hard. When he released, she fainted, not to be awoken for another couple of hours. Hinata had, for some reason unknown to man, kept herself conscious throughout the whole ordeal. Alas, her willpower was not enough to stand a full on Naruto seduction as the 6?1 man turned to her and said, ?Hinata-Chan, Kurenai may only be training me, but I feel that I was wrong in that I never knew of how you felt about me. Maybe we can get together in a few days, after you work up the courage to ask me out on a date. If you can manage that?? the tall blonde replied to the beet red girl as he whispered into her ear, ?I will take you to heights you never even knew about.?  And that was it, that throaty whisper had knocked her out cold. Naruto then transformed back into his regular look with a smug smile on his face. Kiba and Shino were still too shocked to do or say anything to Naruto, who looked at his handiwork with pride. Bloody noses from unconscious females, definitely a job well done as far as he was concerned. He turned to the other two members of Team 8 and said offhandedly, ?I don?t think they?re going to be getting up anytime soon. Please remind Kurenai that my first lesson starts tomorrow ok? See you guys later.? And with that, the now 4?9 blonde lept away from the mess that was Team 8.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bonus:

Shino turned to Kiba and replied ?I never knew that Naruto-San was such a charmer.? Kiba turned to look at his bug using teammate and said, ?I never knew that Kurenai could faint before Hinata when Naruto was here.?


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 27, 2009)

YES, It's good, you are so good man. I love it more please.


----------



## darkomen (Jan 27, 2009)

I just read everything today.

You sure have talent. I'm looking forward to more coming from you


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yet again, another fantastic update-


----------



## Gotas (Jan 27, 2009)

TheGreen1 said:


> Shino turned to Kiba and replied ?I never knew that Naruto-San was such a charmer.? Kiba turned to look at his bug using teammate and said, ?I never knew that Kurenai could faint before Hinata when Naruto was here.?


 lol 

You just got a new fan  When will the next update be?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gotas said:


> lol
> 
> You just got a new fan  When will the next update be?



Well thank you man, I appreciate all the replies and reviews. Keep 'em coming. I hope to start the next chapter today, and maybe even have it up by the end of today.


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 27, 2009)

You my dear green friend will be awesome if you do so!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thus, Naruto learned much about genjutsu the last few days. Kurenai and Hinata, as well as Kiba and Shino were baffled by how… odd  the blonde acted over the next few days. Sometimes he was the normal idiot boy who graduated through luck, and other times the boy was that smart, suave cassanova who charmed the Ice Queen and the Hyuuga Heiress (though the latter didn’t really need to be charmed any further.), and then at times he was as quiet and contemplative as Shino. Kurenai herself had kept her part of the deal, and Naruto proved to be an excellent student… half of the time. In all honesty, the boy put her on edge. It was like he was two different people honestly, half of the time he was a moron, and the other times he was like a hidden genius.
 Actually, a better comparison was that half of the time he acted like a complete rookie, and the other half he was like an old war veteran. It was those times when he took on that experienced intelligent war veteran persona that he showed that he was a capable, intelligent ninja that could probably take her down if he wanted to. In fact, it was when he adopted the second persona that he could actually cast the genjutsu he learned, as if the second persona had far better chakra control. Either way, she knew then that she did NOT want him as an enemy, though she would admit he did give a DAMN good massage.
Actually, now that she thought about it, the dual persona issue was something that the Hokage needed to know about. Maybe Ibiki and Inochi could see if the demon that was sealed within the boy was affecting his mind in some fashion. She decided that she would let Sarutobi know about what she’d seen. 

“Alright, that’s enough for Today. Naruto, I’m done training you as to per our agreement. You’ve learned a lot about genjutsu and have been a wonderful student. I expect you and your team will do quite well in the exams. Team 8, I expect you to do just as well. Your teamwork is solid chuunin level in my opinion, now all you need to do is convince the proctors and judges that your skills are chuunin as well!” Kurenai replied to her students as Naruto gave a wide, stupid grin. She watched with alarm however, as the grin suddenly sank and changed into a smirk and the cerulean eyes suddenly turned darker. “Thank you Kurenai-sensei, I’ll never forget what you did for me this past week. In fact, if I become chuunin, I’ll have you and your team to thank for it.” He replied in a suave tone that made Kurenai and Hinata go weak in the knees. With the goodbyes said and done, Naruto left to get some rest. Tomorrow would be a big day after all…

The next day…
Naruto had met up with his team, the ever so lovable idiot mindset taking over full force. His own team had not noticed much change in the blonde, probably because all they talked to was a Kage Bunshin clone for the past seven days. They had approached the stairs where they saw two kids guarding the doorway to the third floor and a bunch of gennin begging to be let in. Sasuke easily detected the henge, as well as Sakura and surprisingly Naruto. In fact, Naruto wanted to have the information kept to himself when Sasuke went and blurted out the fact that there was a genjutsu on the door. _‘Stupid fucking idiot. If it weren’t for the fact that I could learn more jutsus this way, I’d teach him a lesson about using common sense.’_ The dark Naruto replied sending the thought to the real Naruto, who was confused at what the hell was going on, yet pissed off at Sasuke for announcing the Genjutsu. An older kid clad completely in a green and orange taijutsu garb had gotten up off the floor and walked over to Sasuke. “Greetings! I am known as Rock Lee, and I wish to test my strength against the strongest gennin of this year!”  the boy replied and Naruto looked aghast with horror at the boys eyebrows. They were like fucking fuzzy caterpillars latching onto his face. Sasuke was taken aback by surprise as well, but accepted the challenge thinking he would win due to his sharingan. Well, to make a long story short, Sasuke lost, badly in fact. Hell, the boy in green would have turned Sasuke into Uchiha paste had it not been for the boy’s sensei stopping the final blow. Naruto looked at the boy’s teacher, Maito Gai, and instantly knew why Rock Lee was the way he was. After scolding the boy for a bit, and a stomach churning sight with the two hugging under a sunset, the teacher left and a white haired boy came over to greet them. “Hey, you rookies should honestly keep your mouths shut. The Chuunin exams are no walk in the park, and the teams from the other villages are the best of the best.” The bespectacled silver haired boy replied. “Who are you?” Sakura asked, finally regaining her voice. “I’m Yakushi Kabuto, and I’m the only one here from Konoha that’s been through these exams before.” The boy replied pushing his glasses back on his nose. “So you failed once?” Sasuke asked skeptical of the boys abilities. “No, sadly I’ve failed seven times.” Kabuto said sheepishly. “Seven times, wow you suck dude.” Naruto replied though his mind was saying something else to him entirely, ‘Watch out for this boy, I’ve got a bad feeling about him.’
“Yes, I’ve had a lot of bad luck taking exams, but I can help make sure that most of the Konoha ninjas become Chuunin with my Ninja-Info Cards.” The boy replied taking out a deck of cards that were surprisingly blank. ‘Must be activated with his chakra so that only he can see them. Clever boy, I knew you were hiding something, but I doubt that this is the limit of your abilities.’ Naruto’s mind said to him. *‘Whoa, that was weird.’* The boy thought to himself, his own thoughts echoing in his mind for once. “Hmm, I want to know about Gaara, Rock Lee, and Uzumaki Naruto.” Sasuke said wanting to know more about who he was facing. 
“You know their names? Well that takes the fun out of this. Oh well, Sabaku no Gaara. He’s the youngest of three children born to the Kazekage. Not much else is known about him, other than that every mission he’s been on, he’s never had even a scratch on him.” Kabuto said, he himself surprised by this fact as well. Moving on to Rock Lee, he stated, “Rock Lee of the Leaf Village. His sensei is Maito Gai, and his teammates are Hyuuga Neji and TenTen. Adept in Taijutsu, he’s been on a few C-ranked missions. Not much else is said about him.” And last but not least, to Naruto’s dread, he moved onto his own card. “Uzumaki Naruto, known as the deadlast of the academy, teammates are Uchiha Sasuke and Haruno Sakura. Jounin-Sensei is the legendary Haktake Kakashi. Bunch of D-rank missions as well as a C-turned A-ranked mission.” The boy whistled in surprise. “No notable skills to talk about.” Kabuto replied deliberately keeping the information he had on the boy secret. ‘This boy is full of shit. He’s going to be trouble in the exam. I’ve got to find some way to neutralize him.’ The thought raced through the boys mind. This time, however, Naruto knew something was going on. *‘ ‘What’s going on? I don’t want to kill a fellow leaf ninja.’*‘ _‘That brat is dangerous. He knows FAR too much for a chuunin hopeful.’_ *‘ ‘Why do I need to kill him? He’s helping me out by telling me about the others.’ *‘ _‘Then why did he say nothing about you? He knows more than he’s saying, easily. Plus, that information about the Wave Mission rank is classified to everyone below Jounin. No member of Team 7 said anything to anyone about it other than the Sandaime, and to have this knowledge, the boy would have to have been there or broke into the mission records. That boy also had more knowledge about Team 7 than of any other team here, which means he must have been following Team 7 during the mission.’_ * ‘Even still, I don’t want to kill him. He might be useful later on.’ * _ ‘Very well, but mark my words, that boy will cause me more trouble than he’s worth.’_
While Naruto was arguing with himself, he missed out on what happened with Kabuto and this new team from the Sound Village. Soon Naruto found himself in a chair with a written exam presented to him. *‘Oh fuck! I can’t do a written exam to save my life.’ * _‘Calm down, I’ll get through this. I know the answers anyway since I sent some *shadow bugs* to check out the answers.’_

And thus, Naruto was able to complete the test with a relatively correct amount of answers. Now, the last question was missing, since the proctor Ibiki Morino, had not given it yet. When the time was up, Ibiki turned to threaten the gennin once more. “Alright brats, you have two choices. You can take the last question, or you can leave. However, if one of you leaves, the whole team leaves as well, and you can take the exam next time. However, if you choose to take the question and get it wrong,  you can never take another chuunin exam ever again.” The head of Interrogation and Torture laughed maniacally as several teams had decided to leave. Hinata and Sakura were close to raising their hands, and Naruto knew he had to do something. He was about to shout at the proctor when suddenly he blacked out. In reality, Dark Naruto once again took over for the blonde, who made his way to raise his hand, then slammed it on the desk.
 “I’ve been dealt shit all my life, and frankly, I’m tired of it. I don’t give a shit about the tenth question or what you’ll do to me if I get it wrong, I’ll still find a way to get stronger and become Hokage. Hell, I’ll be the first Gennin Hokage if I have to, and no one, not even the head of the Torture division, is going to stop me. So I’m just going to say this once Ibiki, go ahead and do your worst, I’ll still reach my dreams in the end!” Naruto shouted in a deep and strong commanding tone far different from his regular voice.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hinata and Sakura were so inspired by the blonde’s words that they immediately put their hands down. In fact, the whole classroom was so inspired that no one would raise their hands for the rest of the test.

Ibiki cursed to himself as the blonde ruined his test. But he was also impressed by the loudmouth though he did sound different than normal. Even so, Ibiki still had to try one last time. “Anyone else feeling that the blonde’s pep-talk wasn’t worth the chance of not being a Chuunin?” he asked to the class. Again, no one raised their hands. “Well then, you all pass.” He replied to the shock of many students. “This test was two-fold, you had to gather information without being caught, and you had to risk your life for the information you’ve gathered. In the ninja world, knowledge is power. If you acquire knowledge, you’ve acquired power. You also must be strong willed enough to not reveal knowledge to the enemy. The horrors that ninjas go through in my division are unspeakable, but as Chuunin you must be willing to brave those horrors for the sake of your village.” He said while showing the scars, cuts, and injuries that were inflicted upon his head. Several students blanched at the sight, but everyone held firm. 

Suddenly, a crash through the window announced the proctor for the second exam. “Introducing, the sexy and single Mitarashi Anko!” the woman announced, letting her entrance amaze and astound the rookie gennin. No one was impressed, so the woman continued “I’m the proctor for the second part of the exam. Come with me to the Forest of Death in an hour. Got it?” And with a sudden burst of smoke, the woman disappeared leaving the gennin amazed this time around.

AN: And the latest chapter is done, just like I promised. Also, I'm posting this story on FF.Net as well under SWH or StoryWritingHelper (Stupid name yes, but I still use it.)


----------



## rolio (Jan 27, 2009)

Great story, keep it up ay. can't wait until the next chapter.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 28, 2009)

TheGreen1, why don't you go check my blog? (I would if I were you)


----------



## Teller1 (Jan 28, 2009)

More more and um more plz?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Gotas said:


> TheGreen1, why don't you go check my blog? (I would if I were you)



Why thank you. I feel honored.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 28, 2009)

You deserve it. I see a lot of potencial in your story and I know you'll surpass my expectations, just like the rest of my picks. Keep up the good work


----------



## Morphine (Jan 30, 2009)

Original idea and written well. Expecting more. reps


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 30, 2009)

Very good man, more please.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jan 31, 2009)

All I can say is this, my next chapter will have so much fucking action it will be epic. This fight will be on par with the Jiraiya, Itachi, and Naruto vs Gaara fights.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 31, 2009)

Very cool, can't wait.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 31, 2009)

Reaper of the Mist said:


> Very cool, can't wait.



Me neither  I know you'll be able to surprise all of us.


----------



## Amacchi (Feb 3, 2009)

I just read the story today, i cant w8 for the next chapter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 9, 2009)

And yes folks, I'm still working on the chapter. There's gonna be so much action that it's gonna blow your face off.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Naruto knew that half the people in this forest wouldn?t make it to the third round. That was a simple fact that even the idiot that he was, knew to be true. The boy also knew that even being teamed up with the top Gennin in the academy, Team 7 was considered to be the weakest link out of all the Konoha teams. 
Naruto knew this even without the odd voice in his head telling him to do stuff.  Speaking of the voice, it was invading his thoughts now. The latest thing it told him was not to piss off the crazy snake woman anymore. Besides the useful bit of common sense, the voice was now telling him to target Teams 8 and 10 first, first by diplomacy. 
?Look, don?t go out there with the intent to harm your fellow Konoha teammates, besides Kabuto?s team that is?, I?m sure we can strike a deal with Team 10 or Team 8 by targeting Shikamaru and Hinata. Shikamaru will listen to reason and knows that you don?t lie, and Hinata is in love with you, so she?ll listen to what I say regardless. In fact, make sure you keep tabs on those two teams, we can?t have them fail, nor can we have Hinata get hurt.?
?Why am I focusing on Hinata? I mean, she?s nice and all, but she?s also weird.? 
?Look, I?m just going to go and say this. Hinata likes you, plain and simple. Everyone knows this but you it seems. But now that I?m here, you know it too. And frankly, the girl is fairly pretty, and will be quite a looker when she?s older. Not to mention she treats you nicely, and looks up to you. You may not like her in the romantic way right now, but you will. I guarantee it.?
?Why are my thoughts referring to themselves in the third person??
A mental sigh of irritation happened inside Naruto?s mind.
?Look, I can?t explain everything now. But to make a long story short, I?m your Shinobi side. I?m the one with all the knowledge and experience that you lack. I am the you that will allow you to survive. So just trust in what I say to you stupid, because its me who?s going to keep you alive throughout this exam, not you.?
?And how do I know you?re not the Kyuubi?? Light Naruto thought.
?Very good brat, you?re now thinking like a Shinobi. But ask yourself this, would the Kyuubi ask you to start dating the Hyuuga Heiress? Would the Kyuubi ask you to use diplomacy first? And an even bigger question, would the Kyuubi even be interested in helping out Team?s 8 and 10? These are your thoughts as well as mine. Anyway, enough dawdling, focus on the task at hand, lest you die because you were distracted.?
?Err? ok fine.?
And with that, Naruto was done arguing with himself. Naruto thought it was odd that this other entity was living inside his head with the Kyuubi, but wasn?t the Kyuubi itself. Naruto felt himself black out once more as he went to relieve himself by the bushes. 

?Where the hell is that idiot? He said he was only going to be gone for a few minutes.? Sakura yelled to her black haired teammate. Sasuke was also irritated that the blonde wasn?t there, they were wasting valuable time.  It was only a minute later that Naruto came back. 
?Hey guys, sorry about that, I really really had to-? and was immediately silenced with a blow to the back of the head as another Naruto came out of the bushes, the real one this time. ?Stupid moron, didn?t think I wouldn?t notice him?? the true Naruto said as the genjutsu was dispelled on the other Naruto, revealing him to be a rain-nin.
 Naruto checked the scroll the Rain-nin had on his unconscious body, but it was only another earth scroll. ?Where were you idiot?? Sakura all but screamed at her blonde teammate. Naruto had to hold his ears to protect them from the deadly scream. ?God dammit Sakura, will you shut the fuck up?? Naruto yelled at her, causing her to stop shouting since Naruto, of all people, told her to shut her mouth.
?That?s better. Now, here?s what we?re going to do. I?m going to create a couple of clones to speak to-? and was interrupted by Sasuke who said ?Who died and made you our leader dobe?? Naruto, well actually Dark Naruto in control, was not one to take shit from anyone. 
?Look here Uchiha. I don?t know what troubles you had to go through besides the Uchiha massacre, but I?ve had to deal with these life and death situations since I was born. You are not fit to lead right now, and the pink-haired banshee over there is even worse. So when you have a damn good plan and get some survival skills, you can come back and yell at me, otherwise, sit down and shut up.? Naruto said with absolute authority. No one here would challenge him, especially when he was in his environment. 

Sasuke, significantly cowed much like Sakura, mumbled a curse but obeyed the blondes command. ?Alright, now as I was saying, I?m going to speak to Team 8 and Team 10. If one of them has the scroll we need, I?m going to see if we can work out a deal. If they give us the scroll, we?ll work with them until they can gain both scrolls. It?s much easier for both of us if we can get them on our side.  Once all three of our teams have the scrolls we need, target other teams and destroy their scrolls.?
?Why would we do that? Wouldn?t it be smarter to keep some safe for backup?? Sakura asked thinking about what could happen in this shitty forest. 
?Backups give chances to other teams to pass. We don?t want other teams to pass, unless it?s a Konoha team that is.?Naruto said as if explaining a simple concept to a child.
 ?So what do you propose we do for now dobe?? Sasuke asked, annoyed with the whole plan. 
?Simple Sasuke-teme, we?re going hunting.? Naruto grinned maliciously.
And with that, Team 7 was off. Naruto?s clones had approached both Team 10 and Team 8.
The Team 10 encounter went like this?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Shikamaru and his other teammates were pointedly looking around, hoping to foil any enemy ambush that would eventually happen. It was then that Team 10 spotted Naruto and was instantly on guard. ?Whoa whoa whoa there! I?m not here to fight you for your scroll!? Naruto said, holding his hands above his head in a non-threatening manner. However, Team 10 was still on guard. ?So troublesome? So why are you here instead of with your team?? Shikamaru asked rubbing his head in irritation. The Naruto Clone replied ?I want to make a deal.? 
Shikamaru was skeptical, but was willing to listen to what the blonde had to say. ?Alright Naruto, what?s your offer.? He said sitting down on a tree. ?Well, we?re all on the same side aren?t we? We all want to get into the Chuunin exams. So, why don?t we make a truce? You guys have the Heaven scroll right?? Naruto asked leaning against the tree trunk he perched upon. 
?Yes, but do you think we?re just going to give it to you?? Ino shouted at Naruto like he was a moron, which wouldn?t be far off had it been a few months ago. ?No, what I?m proposing is that you give us the Heaven scroll. And in return, we team up with you guys until you have both a heaven and earth scroll.? Naruto replied as if it were the obvious choice.
 ?How do we know you won?t betray us?? Shikamaru asked skeptical of the blonde?s dubious offer. ?Well, honestly, you don?t know if I?m telling the truth, but all three of you know that I don?t make promises that I don?t intend to keep.? Naruto replied reminding the three of their time together in the academy. 
?Shikamaru, you can?t honestly think about going through with this?? Ino shouted as Shikamaru thought on the offer and Chouji ate some chips. Finally, after a minute, Shikamaru had his answer. ?Alright, it?s a deal. However, we?ll only hand the scroll over once your team has another scroll to trade for.? Ino stood shocked, and began to yell while Shikamaru held his hands to his ears to block out the screeching, and Chouji, in his own little world, munched on his snack happily.

Meanwhile with Team 8?
Team 8 came to a halt when they heard Naruto yelling for them. Well, to be honest, they knew Naruto was there long before they heard his voice? otherwise they wouldn?t be a good tracking team now would they?
?What do you want deadlast?? Kiba yelled brashly. ?I?m not here to fight with you all, I?m here to make a deal. I want Konoha teams to win, and since you and Team 10 are the only teams from the academy like us, I propose an alliance.? Naruto replied grinning like an idiot. Team 8, unlike Team 10, were wary of Naruto, seeing a different side to him during his training with Kurenai. Shino?s bugs buzzed around in annoyance, as if on guard for any possible attack from the blonde. 
?Hang on, both of us have Earth scrolls, so it?s pointless for me to attack your team. Besides, I rather like you all, I can even tolerate Kiba.? Naruto replied while Kiba shouted out with an indignant ?Hey!? Naruto continued on, ?So, my idea is this. We do a team up until the end of the exam. Team 7, Team 8, and Team 10. We don?t separate until all three teams get both scrolls. We protect each other, help each other, and all three teams benefit. What do you say??
Hinata was tapping her fingers together nervously, but she was willing to go with Naruto?s plan since he was her crush, he didn?t lie when he made a promise, and that his team started out with an Earth Scroll which he had in his hand. ?I-i-I?ll help.? She stuttered out, blushing when Naruto beamed at her. Shino knew the boy wouldn?t betray them, so he replied quietly ?I?ll help. It will allow my colonies to remain safe.? Kiba, seeing as his teammates were in agreement, and he being of the pack mentality, replied ?Fine. I?ll go with it.?
Naruto smiled, ?Good, we?ll all meet in the middle of the forest. I?ll explain everything else there.?
And with that, he disappeared into thin air, scroll and all.

In another section of the forest?.
The girl from grass village was licking her lips, muttering to herself about Sharingan?s and Uchiha?s. It was really creeping her teammates out. ?Soon Sasuke, your body will be mine.? She thought to herself a evil grin taking shape upon her face.
Back to the Center of the forest?
Teams 7, 8, and 10 had stood together, waiting for the blonde?s so-called plan that benefit everyone. ?Well, now that we?re all here, let?s get this thing started. First things first though?? Naruto announced as he grabbed the extra Earth Scroll his team had from that Rain-Nin, and walked over to Shikamaru. 
?Alright, here?s an earth scroll we got off of a Rain-nin team. Go ahead and check for traps, I assure you it?s the real deal.? Naruto replied holding out the Earth Scroll in his hand. 
Team 10 did all the normal procedures for verifying a document?s validity, and found no trace of traps or tricks. ?Sigh? well you appear to have held your end of the bargin, so here?s the Heaven scroll.? Shikamaru replied handing the scroll, which Naruto checked for traps, to Naruto while Naruto handed the Earth Scroll to the Lazy Gennin. 
?Pleasure doing business with you.? Naruto replied with that grin served only for pleasantries. ?So, now for why I called you here. My team, even though we have both scrolls now, will help your teams gather a heaven scroll for each, in return, you help protect both our scrolls. I had my clones explain everything to you, so I?m sure we don?t need to go over this again.? Naruto stated, still under the semi-influence of Dark Naruto. 
?Alright, we?re gonna split up into different groups, but we?re going to keep in close contact, mainly through my shadow clones. I?m going to send one with Team 8, and another with Team 10. If you guys get in trouble, fire the flare, we?ll come running to you. We head to the final spot when we have all of the scrolls we need. Use the Green Flare if you have the scroll, use the Red Flare if you?re in trouble, ok?? Naruto finished handing each team two different flares.
?Alright guys, scatter!? Naruto replied as the three teams headed in different directions.
Team 8
Team 8, the tracking team, had quickly discovered another team?s campsite. The team was asleep, dozing off without a care in the world. And wouldn?t you know it, they had two copies of the scroll they needed. This all was apparent to Hinata using her Byakugan to spy on them from a distance.
?I will send my bugs to lift the scroll quietly from their sleeping forms, that way we don? t need to engage in another fight.? Shino replied sending a swarm of chakra bugs to silently acquire the scrolls needed. 
Kiba was about to use the green flare when all of a sudden, a red flare rocketed to the sky, near Team 10?s location. ?Shit! We gotta go over there and back them up.? Kiba replied with his pack mentality. And thus, Team 8, with scrolls in hand, quickly made their way to the other side of the forest, dispelling the Naruto clone since it wasn?t needed anymore.

Team 7

Team 7 was about to attack this Iwa team when Naruto was alerted of Team 8?s progress as the memories of his clone assimilated into his mind.
?Looks like Team 8 got the scrolls!? Naruto said to himself before he noticed the red flare being shot into the air. ?Shit guys, looks like Team 10?s in trouble.? Naruto replied as Team 7 dashed away to Team 10?s location.

Team 10
Team 10 had found themselves attacking  a team from grass. Now, while two of the three-man ninja team were useless, the girl was giving them a very hard time, to put it lightly.
?Shikamaru! Use that flare! We can?t take on this girl alone!? Ino cried as Chouji defended her with one of his multi-size jutsus his family was famous for. Shikamaru nodded and fired a flare in the air as the Grass Ninja was busy dodging all of the kunai like an acrobat. After firing the flare to request backup, Shikamaru performed the handsigns necessary for the shadow manipulation jutsu his clan was so famous for. ?If I can just hold her for a few minutes, then we can take her down.? The lazy genius thought to himself as the shadows reached out to grab her. It had successfully caught the kunoichi, but that is where everything would go wrong.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 10, 2009)

While my teammates are useless and would have succumbed to your technique, I am far stronger than you will ever be. The girl replied moving her arms suddenly. The power the girl held was more than enough to break the technique, which shocked and surprised the young genius. Shes got far more chakra and power than I do. This girl isnt normal, thats for sure. Those troublesome allies of mine better hurry up quick. The boy thought again as Ino tried to go inside the enemys mind. Silly girl, Youre not experienced enough to overcome my mental barriers. The Grass Ninja replied forcing the girl out of her mind, nearly knocking her out from the feedback.
Chouji sent a large Fist at the girl, who simply jumped on top of it. The girl ran across the arm length and kicked Chouji in the face, sending him careening into a tree. Chouji would need more than a few seconds to recover from a blow like that. You three were fun for a little while, but now youre beginning to bore me. The Grass Nin smirked, performing handsigns for a jutsu. When my playthings begin to bore me, I get rid of them and find new ones. Seneijashu the girl replied, attempting to send out snakes to kill Team 10, when all of a sudden, an orange blur kicked her aside into a tree. Before she could hit the tree however, she used the replacement technique with a log and grabbed onto a branch for safety.
The man of the hour is always fashionably late to the party you know! Naruto replied in that brazen tone of his. He turned to look at the girl he kicked. Hey, thats the other creepy chick who got off on the taste of blood. The blonde deduced as his other teammates had finally arrived. God dammit Naruto, you need to slow down. Not all of us have the stamina that you do. Sakura complained while Sasuke was assessing the situation. Its a good thing you showed up when you did. That girl there is waaay too strong to be a normal Gennin. Ino replied, for once not fixated on the Uchiha. Naruto stood to look at Team 10. It was pretty sad honestly, bruises, cuts, scrapes, and even some blood covered the next generation of Ino-Shika-Cho, and all three were definitely tired.
Well well, if it isnt the famous Uchiha Sasuke. The girl replied with a lisp, walking towards the Uchiha as if the two were the only ones here in the forest. What do you want? the last loyal Uchiha sneered, the girl gave him the creeps as well. Well the next Generation of the Ino-Shika-Cho team was useless, so I thought, Maybe the last Uchiha would put up more of a fight? and what do you know, you showed up right on time. The girl replied with that disturbing lisp, sounding much like a snake.

She then threw a few kunai, which the Uchiha effortlessly dodged thanks to his skills and sharingan, and retaliated with a few kunai of his own. This was a technique to test the waters of both ninja, a kind of ceremonial rite between two ninjas. While Sasuke was fighting the creepy chick, Naruto and Sakura were trying to help out the disheveled Team 10. Troublesome, I highly doubt that girl is a Gennin, because she didnt go after our scrolls nor is she interested in yours. I think shes in disguise, but Im not sure who she could be. Shikamaru replied to Naruto, who nodded in understanding. But why would she be after Sasuke-kun? Sakura questioned though she had a few ideas of her own. Glory or bragging rights, who knows? Shikamaru replied not bothering to figure it out. 
Meanwhile.
Sasuke and the Grass girl were now battling full force. Katon Housenka No Jutsu  Sasuke shouted sending small balls of fire at the grass Gennin, who ran up the tree and and lept into the sky to dodge. Fuuton: Daitoppa the grass Gennin replied sending a huge burst of wind at the Uchiha. Sasuke was forced to use a decent amount of chakra to hold onto the tree, in order to not be blown away. Loosining the grip on the tree branch for just a moment, he allowed his bodys momentum to swing backwards. The loosened grip caused him to swing forward, like a gymnast on the high bars, and as soon as the angle was right, he let go and launched himself in the air as well, to take the fight to the grass nin. 
Moving quickly, he made the handseals for the Great Fireball technique, catching the grass nin by surprise for a moment. And that moment was all he needed as he launched the technique at the girl, catching her top half within the fireball, but not before he had a haymaker at his gut which caused him to lose his breath, diminishing the technique. Landing back on the trees to catch his breath, he smirked in triumph as the girl screamed in pain, clutching her face in agony. However, much to the surprise of everyone there, the girl suddenly started laughing. The leaf Gennin were suddenly struck by the most powerful killing intent they had ever encountered.

I havent been surprised like that in a very long time. Yes, you will do quite nicely Sasuke-kun. However, before we can continue our little game, some things need to be taken care of first. The girl replied, pulling her face off of her body to reveal a rather snake-like human male face. Whoa, youre like, a cross dresser or something! Naruto exclaimed in shock pointing towards the now decidedly male man, who certainly wasnt a Gennin. 
The man had shed the rest of the body, like a snake shedding its skin, and soon stood tall in a odd decorative look that involved a cloak and a weird tie that was shaped a bit like a bow in the back. There, now that Ive shed my old skin, we can get back to fighting again. However, I think we need to take care of the riff-raff. He said as he suddenly summoned a few large snakes to attack the leaf-nin watching the fight. B-b-b-big s-s-s-snake. Chouji said pointing his finger at the pair of snakes. Naruto had gotten over the killing intent, and was now rushing headfirst towards the reptile. Kage Bunshin no Jutsu! the blonde screamed as a dozen or so Narutos took turns kicking and punching the reptile. The other snake had decided to go after Team 10 and Sakura, and was currently chasing them around the forest. You sssstupid human brat, you sssshall make a perfect sssssnack! the snake replied, gobbling up the entire platoon of Narutos, including the original.

As Naruto sat in the snakes stomach, waiting to be digested, he had an epiphany, and creating a bunch of clones, burst out of the snake like an alien bursts out of a humans chest. The snake poofed back into the summons realm, and Naruto, after brushing himself off, went to go find the other snake and take care of it.

Sasuke was afraid now, this girl, no guy, was fighting much more fiercely than before. He dodged a kick, blocked a punch, returned one of his own, only to end up getting kicked in the face and crashing into a tree. Is this really the best you can do? the man asked, running towards the Uchiha. Sasuke hopped from tree to tree in order to buy some space, while sending out a question of his own. Who the hell are you?
Naruto had finally caught up with the snake, who had team 10 cornered, and he sprang into action with a hundred clones aiming a kick at the snakes head, causing it to miss its lunge. Hey guys, I learned what being inside of a snakes stomach was like. Trust me, it wasnt fun. Naruto joked as he got in front of his friends protectively. Kunai Kage Bunshin no Jutsu! the blonde screamed sending a load of Kunai at the snake, causing it to poof from the insane amounts of weapons embedded into its skin. Come on guys, I just saw Team 8, so we can regroup and assist Sasuke. Naruto replied creating Clones to help Team 10 off their feet. 
I am known as Orochimaru of the Sannin. Ive met your brother before, and I must say, you impress me more than he does. I can offer you the power to kill your brother you know. The snake sannin said in his snakelike voice. But youre still holding back Sasuke-Kun. Show me that youre better than your brother, show me you have the will that he lacks. The snake continued to lie through his teeth. While Orochimaru began to speak in a monologue, Sasuke was working on a trap for the Gender-Confused Snake man. He doubted that it would work on someone like Orochimaru, but it might buy him some more time until he could get some backup.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Orochimaru lunged at the boy, and Sasuke dodged at the last moment. The Snake Sannin planned on ricocheting off the tree, but found himself in a wire trap. Sasuke used his fire jutsus on the wire, which was coated in flammable alcohol, causing the Snake Sannin to be engulfed in rings of fire. It would have worked on anyone else, but the Snake Sannin was able to change his body shape, and slipped out of the wire easily. He sent numerous poisonous snakes at Sasuke, who even with his Sharingan was hard-pressed to dodge. It was then that an orange blur came in front of him, kicking and punching the snakes away allowing Sasuke to catch his breath.
?Hey bastard, you ok?? the Naruto clone replied to his teammate. Sasuke allowed himself a small smirk, his idiot teammate came through for him after all. ?I?m fine, but I think this guy might be a p*d*p****.? Sasuke replied with a wry grin. 
?You go and catch your breath, me and the other teams will handle the Snake-Pervert until we can get backup.? The Naruto clone replied getting a lucky shot past the Snake Sannin?s defenses. Sasuke nodded and leapt to safety with the others. 
Orochimaru punched the clone, causing it to disappear in a puff of smoke. ?You fucking brat.? The Snake Sannin growled, glaring at the real Naruto who was smirking. With a cheery smile, Naruto put both arms out In front of him, each hand carrying the one fingered salute. ?Alright guys, let?s go wild.? Naruto replied as Team 8 and Team 10 jumped into action.
Orochimaru dodged Ino?s weak taijutsu attack, jumped away from Shikamaru?s shadow jutsu, grabbed Choji?s giant arm, and threw him into the fast approaching Kiba, used a fire jutsu to burn the Aburame?s kikai herd, and used the replacement technique to dodge the Hyuuga?s taijutsu attack. Even if these brats were Gennin, they were exceptionally strong, and there were a lot of them. Sure, if Orochimaru could use his full arsenal, these brats would be ground into paste faster than Jiraiya can piss off a girl. 
But even if these Gennin were strong, they were not nearly as irritating as the blonde. The brat?s shadow-clones swarmed like Ants from a colony, you kill one and two more take it?s place. ?You are interesting, the Shadow-Clone Jutsu should have rendered you unconscious from the chakra drain, yet here you are not even phased. What secrets do you hide my little blonde annoyance?? The snake sannin replied swatting away a group of clones, only to be swarmed by no less than thirty fresh copies. 
?Why are you interested in Sasuke? Are you a p*d*p****?? Naruto asked catching Orochimaru off guard slightly, allowing one of his clones to land a kick to Orochimaru?s back. Orochimaru got up slowly, now very pissed off. This Blonde brat would die, but not before he watched his teammate and the other brats get slaughtered in front of him. He aimed at the nearest one, which happened to be Hinata, and with a sword suddenly appearing from his throat, he aimed to impale the Hyuuga Heiress. Naruto saw what he was about to do, and tackled Hinata before she could be hit with the Sword, getting scrapped on his side in the process. 
?How noble, defending your beloved?? Orochimaru taunted, deciding to give the blonde a chance to get up. Unfortunantly, the Snake Sannin didn?t know he made a grave mistake in letting the blonde catch his breath. Inside Naruto?s Mindscape, Dark Naruto was growing frantic. He knew he would not survive long without taking control. ?Alright Fox, you?re gonna supply with me some extra chakra to heal the damage to my side. I?m gonna take over and try to end this.? He replied to the fox as the fox begrudgingly complied. Dark Naruto went over to the control chamber, put on the helmet, and booted up the system. In the real world, Naruto blacked out for a few seconds, then he slowly got up. His eyes took on a different hue, a much darker and icier blue than the normal sky-blue hue they held. 
As he stood up, his stance changed, into a more ridged stance than he previously held. Naruto was covered in a hue of visible blue chakra, before it suddenly vanished. Orochimaru was interested in the blonde?s new stance and posture. Orochimaru however noticed that Sasuke had his attention elsewhere, and he decided to mark Sasuke now, and extended his neck far beyond regular human proportions. His head shot over to Sasuke?s shoulder.
 Just as he was about to bite the boy, something slammed into his face, making him taste tree bark instead of human flesh. As he got back up and retracted his neck, he found the blonde haired brat holding his fist right next to where his face was. The brat had ruined everything. It took months to make a cursed seal that was ready to be applied, and this cheeky piece of shit had fucked it all up. ?Guys, all of you leave, go get help. I?ll hold off this dumbass to buy you some time. This has elevated into something far beyond our level.? Naruto replied his tone laced with authority; Authority which would not be denied.  The group nodded and quickly disappeared, leaving Orochimaru and Naruto alone to fight. ?You stupid little shit. Do you have any idea how long it takes to create one of those seals? I?m going to make sure that I kill you today brat, and mark my words. I?ll have my cursed seal on that Uchiha brat one way or another.? The Snake Sannin growled in anger. He summoned his legendary sword, the Kusanagi, and aimed to cut the brat down. However, the brat dodged with surprising speed, and Orochimaru quickly found that he could barely follow the brat as a lucky shot got past his defenses once more. ?You hear that Snake-Teme? That?s the sound of a ANBU platoon, just waiting to get their hands on your rubbery little neck. You may very well kill me, but I doubt you?ll be able to do so before they get here. And I definitely won?t make it easy for you either.? Naruto replied in his new confident tone.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Naruto suddenly summoned a group of clones, who disappeared in the forest. Orochimaru slashed at the Gennin, only to find his sword missed its mark once again as the blonde countered it with one of his Kunai. Orochimaru was caught by surprise as six clones, five of them grabbing his arms and legs, tossed him down to the ground. The Last clone did a flip, and tucking his feet to his body. Just before he landed on the Sannin?s back, he kicked his feet outward at the middle point of the Sannin?s spine. This caused Orochimaru great pain, and if he were actually a clone, he would have been dispelled. 
Orochimaru, ignoring the pain, quickly got up and dispelled all the clones. Then, with surprising speed, he hit the real Naruto with a roundhouse kick that sent the boy careening through a few trees. Orochimaru lunged once more ready to finish this fight, with suddenly the boy grabbed his arm, and threw the snake Sannin over his head, causing him to kiss the tree? hard. The blonde quickly bought himself some room and went into a flurry of handseals. 
?Uzumaki Hijutsu: KamiKaze? the boy shouted as birds coated with a few explosive tags, appeared out of thin-air. In reality, they were clones already laced with that special henge of his, but the Snake Sannin had no idea of this. Orochimaru was dead-set on killing the brat, and ignored the birds in the sky. That was his final mistake for the day, since the birds, which were peregrine falcons, shot towards the sannin in a perfect circle. Orochimaru looked up to see a bunch of birds diving towards him. He tried to dodge, but he failed and once they hit the snake?s frame, they exploded in a mess of fire and ash. 
The Snake Sannin came out covered in burns and scrapes, and was ready to use every technique to kill this blonde when he suddenly saw an ANBU platoon that had been alerted to his presence. ?We?ll have to put our games on hold brat, but we will meet again.? Orochimaru said before quickly disappearing. Naruto was exhausted, and sighed in relief. Before he blacked out, he saw the frames of Sasuke and Sakura standing before him?

(There, I'm done posting all for what is to be Chapter 7. I hope you all liked it, I added in a shitload of action, and I consider it to be my best chapter yet. As always, please post whatever you want, just post. It makes me feel good to know that people take my story seriously.)


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 10, 2009)

So cool man, more please, soon.


----------



## rolio (Feb 11, 2009)

Great chapter, loved every bit of it.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 11, 2009)

rolio said:


> Great chapter, loved every bit of it.



I hope so, I put in a LOT of effort into those fight scenes.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 11, 2009)

I almost cried  it was beautiful. Keep this amazing story rolling


----------



## Teller1 (Feb 11, 2009)

very very good!


----------



## Morphine (Feb 14, 2009)

Love it. Yeah! More soon?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Naruto woke up not in a hospital, nor in a room. Hell, he didn?t even wake up to a forest. No, he awoke to a sewer, of all places. ?Does my life suck that much that I have to wake up in a sewer?? the boy thought to himself as he trudged through the muck and grime that coated the floors of the sewer. 
Sloshing back and forth, Naruto also had to hold his breath, not to mention his nose, several times during the journey. Soon, he would find himself standing in front of a huge cage. ?Wow, that?s a pretty big prison? he thought to himself as he took notice of the piece of paper stuck on the gate.
?Hey, that looks like a seal.? He said to himself as everything began to click into place. ?That?s the Kyuubi. I must be inside my own mind, or dreaming at least.? The boy said to himself. The fox came up towards the gate, to notice the form of his container. ?Hello brat.? The fox said in a defeated tone. ?Hey Kyuubi, what?s going on here? Am I still unconscious?? Naruto asked, certain that he was inside his own mind. ?Yes, you are brat, you?ll be waking up soon. However, I?m not the person you should be talking to.? The fox said in a midly fearful tone.
?The Fuzz-ball is right. You should be talking to me.? A new presence spoke out, and Naruto turned to see who it was. The first thoughts in Naruto?s head were, ?It?s the Yondaime!?  ?No Naruto, I?m not the 4th, though I do look like him.? The man said, as if reading Naruto?s mind. ?Well, if you?re not the 4th, then who are you?? Naruto demanded, on guard against whatever this other person might do to him. 
?Relax brat. You don?t have to fear me. I?m a part of you, whether you like it or not.? The man replied, and Naruto noticed that the man had six whisker marks, the same as him!
?What do you mean a part of me? None of this is making sense!? Naruto screamed, flailing around in a panic induced state. Soon, he was slapped across the face, and it brought him back to the current reality. 
?Get a hold of yourself idiot. Anyways, to make a long story short, I?m the man who?s been giving you advice. I?m your intelligent shinobi-side, but you can call me Dark Naruto.? The man said his pearly teeth glinting despite the dark rankness of the sewage system that represented Naruto?s mind. ?What do you mean shinobi-side? Am I really going crazy?? Naruto asked both the man and himself, trying to assure his mind that he was still sane. ?No, you?re not going crazy per-say? Anyway,why don?t you sit down brat, this will take awhile.? Dark Naruto replied, and the way Naruto interpreted it as, it was a order, not a suggestion. Naruto complied, and the man began to tell his tale.

?Alright, well, let?s give you some background info about Shinobi-side?s. Most of the time, the shinobi-side is a mindset held by powerful ninjas during combat. People who seem harmless or even stupid, suddenly become vicious and dangerous. Two examples in this village are Maito Gai and Haktake Kakashi. Both act like morons half the time, with Gai going on about Youth or some shit, and Kakashi reading his smut.? Dark Naruto began, before taking a brief pause.
?However, these people are some of the most dangerous men to walk the earth, since Maito Gai is a taijutsu master, and Kakashi was an ANBU captain. In battle, these men become someone else, they turn into well-tuned killing machines. Normally they develop after years of missions, but not every powerful ninja has one, as you saw with Orochimaru.? Naruto shuddered at the memory of the snake-sannin. 
?However, you are a odd case. Simply put, you were born a genius. However, due to the abuse from the villagers, you decided to act like an idiot. Thus, you created that idiotic mask you now possess. I might not have existed, if it weren?t for The Forbidden Scroll incident and the Wave Mission.? Dark Naruto was about to continue, but Naruto interrupted. 
?What do you mean The Forbidden Scroll incident and Wave Missions?? Naruto interjected as the other blonde sighed in annoyance. The Kyuubi who had been silent through most of the conversation sighed in annoyance as well. ?Kid, I?m getting to that now.? Dark Naruto growled in annoyance which shut Naruto up quickly.
?Anyway, I began to develop after you rescued Iruka-Sensei. You are a Natural Genius, you just choose to hinder yourself. Anyway, I started forming when you used your Shadow Clones to beat the shit out of Mizuki. This would have been normal, but the trauma from the Wave Mission changed both you and me forever.?


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Flashback…
‘No, Sasuke can’t be dead. He just can’t be.’ Naruto thought to himself before his mind became clouded by Rage. The Kyuubi chakra began to envelope him like a blanket, until a red chakra aura covered his entire body. The Kyuubi was chuckling to himself, glad that he was able to influence his container. What the fox didn’t know, was that by flooding the boy with his chakra, and making him somewhat feral, had loosened up the hold that his subconscious had on his shinobi-side. 
This loosened control allowed Dark Naruto to rapidly grow strong. Dark Naruto started out as a simple thought, but soon with the entire mind focused on destroying Haku, he was able to tap into the vast chakra reserves the boy had. Sucking up the chakra like a vampire, that little thought soon became a conciseness. Draining Naruto of almost all of his regular chakra, Dark Naruto grew too strong to be repressed anymore. 
Dark Naruto looked at himself, and everything around him. ‘Where am I?’ he thought to himself as he tried to take in his surroundings. He was in a huge control room, which he deduced to be his brain. ‘This is my brain. However, I don’t think that it’s really mine anymore, seeing as that I’ve been given life.’ Dark Naruto thought to himself as he began to think about his situation. He lavished the new un-repressed intelligence he now had, and hooked himself to the control center. ‘Let’s see what computer-san can teach me today.’ He thought to himself with a smirk, as he downloaded the Blonde’s entire memories into his own mind. 
As the process continued, Dark Naruto twitched and shook. The consciousness began to change, from a simple representation of the Orange Jumpsuit boy into a complex man of 20, with years of experience turning him into what he was now. As he removed the helmet that was riddled with wires, he began to chuckle to himself. “All this power, all this potential, and the brat squanders it? Well, not anymore. I’m going to turn him, turn us, into the ninja we were supposed to be.” And with that, he shut down the command center, and locked the door, to be used again at a later date…
…End Flashback
Naruto had sat in thought, putting his brain into overdrive as thought processes he never knew he even had went into overdrive to figure out exactly what had happened. “Wait, so you’re saying that you were a thought that became a alternate personality?” Naruto said as Dark Naruto nodded in confirmation. 
“Wow, that is so freaking cool!” Naruto replied making Dark Naruto grin. “That’s right kid. I know things about you that you don’t even know, or refuse to perceive. For instance, that girl Hinata likes you, as in more than a friend.” Dark Naruto replied, hoping to hook up the idiot persona with the girl. 
Even though he was Dark, he still wanted to be Hokage, and the Hyuuga clan would get him there. That, and deep down, the boy actually liked her on a subconscious level. “Wait, Hinata liked me? I thought she was always sick, ‘cause she would faint a lot.” Naruto said thickly as Dark Naruto banged his head against the wall in frustration.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 18, 2009)

“No, you idiot. She faints because she’s shy. But give her a chance, you might like her more than Sakura.” Dark Naruto replied as Naruto’s faced morphed into a grimace when he was reminded of Sakura. “Anyway brat, there’s something else I need to tell you as well. You’ve always wondered who your parents are right?” Dark Naruto began, as Naruto snapped into attention, his visage taking on a serious look. “Yes, I’ve always wondered why the Yondaime chose me, and why my parents were never there to raise me.” Naruto replied in a depressed tone. 
“Well kid, there are clues that, if you looked hard enough, would lead you to who your parents were. But for the sake of time, I’m just going to flat out tell you, your dad is Minato Namikaze, the 4th Hokage.” Dark Naruto replied as Naruto froze. Several things began to click in his own mind, represented by one of the pipes flooding with water while another drain began to drain out the excess water.
 “That’s why the old man would always look at the monument when talking to me. That’s why the 4th chose me instead of another kid, because I was his own son. He would never ask someone else to give up their child, so he chose me instead.” Naruto concluded as Dark Naruto nodded in agreement. 
“So what I’m going to tell you is, go ask jiji if you have an inheritance, and tell him that your father is Minato Namikaze. He’d probably leave some scrolls on his techniques including the one that made him the Yellow Flash. But don’t go out telling everyone about this, we don’t need more enemies than we already have.” Dark Naruto replied as Naruto nodded in confirmation. 
“Alright, now all you got to do is wake up.” Dark Naruto said as Naruto looked up confused. “And how do I do that?” Naruto asked scratching his head. “Like this.” Dark Naruto said as he snapped his fingers and everything went dark…

“Sasuke-kun… Sasuke-kun hurry, Naruto’s waking up.” Sakura said as Naruto slowly opened his eyes. He found that he was surrounded by Teams 8 and 10, as well as his own team. “What happened while I was out?” Naruto replied groggily.
 “Well, we arrived after you fainted, and Orochimaru vanished without a trace. We carried you all the way back to the destination point. There’s going to be one-on-one exhibition matches soon, since there were so many teams that finished.” Sakura finished just as Sasuke arrived. “You’re going to be fighting Kiba over there dobe.” Sasuke replied, motioning to everyone that he wanted to talk to Naruto privately. The rest of the group complied, and walked out of the room.
“Alright dobe, I don’t know what you did in the forest to kick Orochimaru’s ass, but I just wanted to say, thanks.” Sasuke said, muttering the last word as his pride was semi-shot. “No problem teme, that’s what teammates do for each-other. Besides, it’s payback for taking the hit for me on the bridge.” Naruto replied, knowing that this would help Sasuke’s hurt pride, which it did as Sasuke smirked. “Alright, we’re even. But don’t think I won’t do my best against you in the Finals.” Sasuke replied, walking away from Naruto.
As he left, Naruto went back to sleep, vowing to speak to Sandime-Jisan as soon as he could. That information would greatly help him in his match against Kiba.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 18, 2009)

Very cool man, more soon please.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 22, 2009)

This just keeps getting better. More soon, please.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 22, 2009)

Great chapter, make more soon 

WHAT DID NARUTO INHERIT FROM THE 4TH? WIL IT HELP IN THE BATTLE AGAINST KIBA? CHECK BACK NEXT WEEK TO FIND OUT!!!


----------



## TheGreen1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Attention everyone, I've been updating the story on FF exclusively now. Go here:  
to read all the latest updates. I'm also changing the link in my sig to link to that story.


----------



## Gotas (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought you died lol


----------



## Morphine (Apr 2, 2009)

_Loved the perverted Sasuke chapter and all the others ofc._


----------



## Afgun (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome story, ur really talented mate lol


----------



## Ryuu2Le (Apr 16, 2009)

Bummer this internet service blocks fanfiction ><


----------

